# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Aquecedores, esses assassínos!!!

## Vitor Melo

Boa tarde.


Já há algum tempo que me perguntava porque é que os aquecedores e alguns aparelhos eléctricos utilizados em aquariofilia não têm fio terra. Quem é que nunca partiu um aquecedor? Quem é que nunca apanhou um choque? Atrevo-me dizer que todos já passaram por isto.

Recentemente, depois de ter levado um choque e ter detectado e corrigido o problema, morreram-me umas centenas de peixes no dia seguinte (durante a noite). Isto levou-me a pesquisar pela net e não encontrei nada, até que resolvi falar com o Nuno Silva e ele me arranjou uma documentação sobre... pesca eléctrica!!! Ao que parece há um tipo de pesca que utiliza carga eléctrica para apanhar peixes. O problema é que isto tem efeitos "delicados" e efectivos nos peixes quer no imediato, quer a longo prazo. Então, as minhas perguntas ganham volume:

- Porque é que os aquecedores, pelo menos a grande maioria, não vêm com fio terra?
- A finalidade do fio terra é enviar as descargas para a terra, certo? 
- Porque é que os disjuntores disparam?
- Já pensaram que, possivelmente, já perderam animais devido a descargas que não são sentidas por nós e que até hoje desconhecem o motivo da morte?
- O que se pode fazer para minimizar estes acontecimentos e, além dos animais, não irmos nós desta para melhor?



Gostaria de obter as V/ experiências pois considero um assunto pouco debatido e muito perigoso - especialmente para aqueles que andam com as mãos sempre dentro de água  :yb665: ...


Cumprimentos,
VM

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Se queres que o diferencial dispare, tens que ligar a água à terra.

Eu coloquei uma sonda de titanio na sump e outra no aqua. E tenho um diferencial de 30ma no painel de tomadas.

Assim, se houver azar, ele tem que disparar.

Por acaso à pouco tempo um amigo viua vida dele a andar para trás, meteu a mão na sump e apanhou um belo de um esticão...

Isso, acho que é daquelas coisas que vale mais prevenir....  :SbOk: 

abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

h**p://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Run-A-Ground-6-Supplemental-Probe-Titanium-/160321523627?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2553e8  4fab

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Penso que os aquecedores em titânio já tem ligação à terra.

----------


## Vitor Melo

Boa tarde a ambos.


Obrigado pelos Vossos comentários. 


João Alves, sabes-me dizer se esse equipamento há à venda em Portugal? Se sim, qual o nome comum? É a tal "sonda de titânio"? Já perguntei a alguns electricistas e ninguém conhece isso...


Cumprimentos e obrigado,
VM

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva Vitor,

O nome por que é conhecido: Ground Probe 

Se contactares algumas das "nossas" lojas on-line te arranjem, entretanto enviei-te um mp.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boa tarde a ambos.
> 
> 
> Obrigado pelos Vossos comentários. 
> 
> 
> João Alves, sabes-me dizer se esse equipamento há à venda em Portugal? Se sim, qual o nome comum? É a tal "sonda de titânio"? Já perguntei a alguns electricistas e ninguém conhece isso...
> 
> 
> ...



Boas.

Eu na altura só encontrei no ebay, e nem era esse que te puz como link.

É uma questão de dares uma volta nas lojas tugas.

Abraço.

----------


## Vitor Melo

Obrigado mais uma vez. Tenho mesmo que procurar esse equipamento.


Obrigado a ambos,
VM

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Viva,

eu também tenho uma ground probe em titanio ligada a um borne de terra de uma tomada. Acho que todos os que colocam equipamentos electricos dentro do aquário deviam ter uma.

Atenção que não é obrigatório que seja em titanio, pode ser outro metal condutor qualquer, a questão é que a maioria oxida enquanto o titanio nem por isso.

Depois troquei o diferencial geral da casa que tinha 300mA de sensibilidade por um de 30mA, custou 35. Só não coloquei um de 10mA porque era o dobro do preço e tenho receio que dispare demasiado perante trovoadas ou algo do genero.

Neste caso o diferencial dispara caso a corrente que atravessa a fase tenha uma diferença maior do que 30mA relativamente à que chega ao neutro. Quer isto dizer que estaremos protegidos para correntes de fuga com mais de 30mA. Mas sem ground probe levamos na mesmo o choque, que poderá à mesma ser fatal, mas no máximo atravessarão sobre a pessoa os tais 30mA. Com a ground probe a corrente de fuga atravessa o borne de terra fazendo disparar o diferencial antes da pessoa sentir.

Haverá ainda por aqui com certeza quem não tem diferencial e dirá que o disjuntor disparou na mesma, mas aqui ocorreu outro fenómeno, provavelmente a fase e o neutro foram ambos expostos à água salgada o que causou um curto circuito fazendo atravessar na água por breves instantes uma corrente superior a 16A que faz disparar os mais comuns disjuntores.

----------


## LuisNobre

já tive tantos problemas com aquecedores, que se n fosse persistente voltaria ao oldschool com peixes de agua fria  :Smile: 


Já partiram-se vários no aquário, principalmente no aquário do meu Oscar xD 
Já apanhei muitos choques...um deles foi grave.....
Já me cortei ao retirar os restos de vidros que ficaram no areão :p
Já me cozeu um aquário cheio de corais e peixes..... um Dos piores dias da minha vida....quando liguei as luzes...... WTF? até me vieram as lágrimas aos olhos.... 
Já me queimou um peixe que tinha a mania de dormir encostado a ele, problemas de não ter espaço para sump...

Bem agora ultimamente tem andado calmo para estes lados  :Smile:  Felizmente já estou a montar novamente o meu recife, com os trocos que sobram da semana, não da para muito mas sempre dá para alguma coisa... Como sou estudante, o dinheiro só se vê nas ferias   :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Este é um assunto muito interessante e que normalmente é niglegenciado!

A minha primeira pergunta relaticamente ao ground probe é se não faz interferência com os equipamentos, nomeadamente boias e sensores de temperatura que trabalham a poucos volts/amperes...

A minha 2ª pergunta é se estes probes evitam, por exemplo, haver problemas se um aquecedor partir ou se uma bomba fizer curto-circuito dentro de água...

----------


## Vitor Melo

Olá Hugo.



Pelo que julgo saber, não faz interferência. Pelo menos, acho que não faz sentido que isso aconteça...

Relativamente à segunda pergunta, creio que sim. Aliás, é precisamente para isso que eles lá estão, para a enviar a descarga para a terra e não para a água. 
Agora, em conversa com um amigo Eng. Civil, este fez-me referência a um aspecto que também é importante: em caso de trovoadas se a descarga do edifício não estiver bem feita à terra, a energia vai ser enviada para o local com menos resistência... Teoricamente, quem vive no 10º andar tem muito menos probabilidade de ver isto acontecer do que quem vive no R/C ou até tem os aquários na cave, ou seja, o mais próximo possível da terra...


Abraço,
VM

----------


## AntonioSilva

Vou tentar responder de maneira que se entenda, sou disléxico.

- Porque é que os aquecedores, pelo menos a grande maioria, não vêm com fio terra?

Facil, os aquecedores não tem-em um chassis

- A finalidade do fio terra é enviar as descargas para a terra, certo?

Bem, certo e errado, a função do fio terra e descer a tensão do chassis do equipamento para valores aceitaveis de maneira a não matar humanos.

- Porque é que os disjuntores disparam?

Os disjuntores disparam no caso de curto circuito do equipamento e não em caso de fuga para a terra.

- Já pensaram que, possivelmente, já perderam animais devido a descargas que não são sentidas por nós e que até hoje desconhecem o motivo da morte?

Talvez, não sei .

- O que se pode fazer para minimizar estes acontecimentos e, além dos animais, não irmos nós desta para melhor?

Fácil mas caro, temos de ter uma tomada com terra e garantir que a instalação de terra esta boa.
Depois é fácil, para não haver surpresas no caso dos aquecedores devemos ter dois, cada um ligado a um diferencial de alta sensibilidade e disjuntor, se um apresentar uma fuga o diferencial dispara, se um entrar em curto o disjuntor dispara.
Isto é valido para todos os equipamentos que são mergulhados dentro de agua.
Mais, não mexam no diferencial do quadro eléctrico, se ele disparar por causa da maquina de lavar roupa por exemplo desligam a luz da casa toda e o aquário por arrasto.

Lembrem-se que o diferencial não dispara em caso de curto porque a corrente que vai passar pela fase é igual a corrente que vai passar pelo neutro e não ha diferença, se não ha diferença o diferencial não dispara, por isso tem de ser disjuntor e diferencial, assim em caso de fuga ou de curto circuito não desligam a luz do aquário por completo, so o equipamento em falha.

Espero ter ajudado, é pena ficar caro mas para quem tem aquários cheios de corais e peixes é um investimento que vale bem a pena.

PS: Contratem um electricista para certificar a terra, se a terra não estiver boa o diferencial pode não actuar.

Cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

> Vou tentar responder de maneira que se entenda, sou disléxico.
> 
> - Porque é que os aquecedores, pelo menos a grande maioria, não vêm com fio terra?
> 
> Facil, os aquecedores não tem-em um chassis
> 
> - A finalidade do fio terra é enviar as descargas para a terra, certo?
> 
> Bem, certo e errado, a função do fio terra e descer a tensão do chassis do equipamento para valores aceitaveis de maneira a não matar humanos.
> ...


podemos estar a falar de aquecedores de titânio, estes têm terra, e se existir uma fuga elevada de corrente para a água estes (os meus têm), fio terra, e um disjuntor diferencial vai mesmo disparar...
pode ser uma opção mais barata certo?

----------


## António Vitor

> Penso que os aquecedores em titânio já tem ligação à terra.


Sim sim, e funciona bem, para além de pouparmos dinheiro, são mais resistentes, geralmente mais baixos (os meus cabem bem na sump)...

----------


## AntonioSilva

> podemos estar a falar de aquecedores de titânio, estes têm terra, e se existir uma fuga elevada de corrente para a água estes (os meus têm), fio terra, e um disjuntor diferencial vai mesmo disparar...
> pode ser uma opção mais barata certo?


Concordo que vai disparar, mas faz de conta que estas de ferias, vai disparar o diferencial do quadro da casa, e depois como o voltas a armar e como sabes qual o equipamento do aquario com fuga?

Não é preferível deixar o diferencial de casa com uma sensibilidade menor e colocar um diferencial mais sensivél no aquario para o aquecedor ?

Se houver uma fuga o diferencial do aquecedor dispara mas o resto do equipamento continua a trabalhar. 

Era aqui onde queria chegar, mudar o diferençial do quadro de casa é muito facil, desligas o diferencial da edp e mexes no quadro a vontade mas depois tens uma fuga na maquina de lavar roupa ou lavar pratos ou até numa bomba de circulação e desligas a luz da casa toda, chegas a casa de ferias e provavelmente tens os peixes e corais mortos e depois não sabes o que aconteceu.

Com circuitos independentes não corres um risco tão elevado.

Relativamente a Ground Probe é logico que funciona mas seria melhor ter diferençiais separados.

Um abraço

PS: Se fores de ferias e o diferençial da edp ou do quadro disparar por causa de uma descarga externa ou de uma fuga que não seja no aquario e evidente que o aquario mais uma vez fica sem energia.

A solução dada anteriormente de mudar o diferençial do quadro não é má mas é preferível montar um diferencial mais sensível no aquário e cravar um amigo para passar por casa para ver como estão as coisas, ou um automatismo que te avise que o aquário ficou sem luz.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O ground probe é um simples fio de titanio ligado à terra da casa? Pode ser feito um diy com fio de titânio, certo?

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  pessoal

Este comentário serve para o que serve.
Já por duas vezes rebentaram resistências dentro do àqua e nada aconteceu.
Nunca tive Ground Prob.O que tenho para mim,è que as resistências vem preparadas para essas situações,exactamente para evitar esse tipo de riscos...se me perguntarem quais os mecanismos usados pelos fabricantes para o evitar...não sei,talvez um especialista tenha a resposta.
Sei por ex.que os filtros externos antigos da Eheim,traziam um fuzível que fundia interrompendo a corrente,não deixando queimar o motor e que as resistências vêm com o mesmo tipo de fuzível.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

> pessoal
> 
> Este comentário serve para o que serve.
> Já por duas vezes rebentaram resistências dentro do àqua e nada aconteceu.
> Nunca tive Ground Prob.O que tenho para mim,è que as resistências vem preparadas para essas situações,exactamente para evitar esse tipo de riscos...se me perguntarem quais os mecanismos usados pelos fabricantes para o evitar...não sei,talvez um especialista tenha a resposta.
> Sei por ex.que os filtros externos antigos da Eheim,traziam um fuzível que fundia interrompendo a corrente,não deixando queimar o motor e que as resistências vêm com o mesmo tipo de fuzível.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


já apanhei com um choque que me deixou agarrado por 1 minuto, com uma koralea...
não foi muito intenso mas fiquei paralisado de um dos lados do corpo por onde passou a corrente.

não tinha a água à terra... agora tenho.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> já apanhei com um choque que me deixou agarrado por 1 minuto, com uma koralea...
> não foi muito intenso mas fiquei paralisado de um dos lados do corpo por onde passou a corrente.
> 
> não tinha a água à terra... agora tenho.


 :Olá:  Vitor

Por vidro da resistência partido ou fio descarnado?
Numa delas tinha a mão dentro do àqua e não senti rigorosamente nada.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Vitor
> 
> Por vidro da resistência partido ou fio descarnado?
> Numa delas tinha a mão dentro do àqua e não senti rigorosamente nada.
> 
> Jorge Neves


Em contra partida,quando tenho as mãos molhadas e toco na luminária,levo um pequeno arrepio.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Telmo Lopes

> já apanhei com um choque que me deixou agarrado por 1 minuto, com uma koralea...
> não foi muito intenso mas fiquei paralisado de um dos lados do corpo por onde passou a corrente.
> 
> não tinha a água à terra... agora tenho.


1 minuto????  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> já apanhei com um choque que me deixou agarrado por 1 minuto, com uma koralea...
> não foi muito intenso mas fiquei paralisado de um dos lados do corpo por onde passou a corrente.
> 
> não tinha a água à terra... agora tenho.


1 minuto !?!?!? 220v durante 1 minuto ????? Isso daria direito a paragem cardíaca

----------


## António Vitor

> 1 minuto !?!?!? 220v durante 1 minuto ????? Isso daria direito a paragem cardíaca


A mim pareceu-me um minuto, embora com o panico, as coisas passem à camera lenta.
 :Big Grin: 

Mas na minha intuição foi 1 minuto.
é subjectivo, porque as coisas como disse passam muito devagar.
passam milhares de pensamentos pela cabeça, num curto espaço de tempo...

Queria mexer o braço e nada...a sorte foi que isto ocorreu com o braço direito, estava descalço...lol e eu tinha os pés humidos, suo muito das extremidades, e a corrente nem quis passar pelo lado esquerdo foi toda pelo lado direito.

com a mão esquerda é que eu tirei a mão direita, foi mesmo um caso muito sério.
escusado será dizer que foram para o caixote do lixo.

----------


## António Vitor

> 1 minuto !?!?!? 220v durante 1 minuto ????? Isso daria direito a paragem cardíaca


não sei que amperagens passaram, mas julgo que nem foi muito alto, não tive queimaduras nada... nem sequer formigueiros...
agora que eu queria mexer o braço e não conseguia....

como suo das mãos e dos pés e estava descalço, a corrente passou mas o meu corpo deve ter feito bastante resistência mais do lado esquerdo, e a electrcidade procurou o caminho mais fácil.

foi apenas o corpo a servir de resistÊncia V=RI ou seja R=V/I ou ainda I=V/R, dependendo da resistÊncia do meu corpo (+a água) á electricidade assim foi a amperagem que passou.

acho que mesmo assim o meu corpo tem alguma resistência á passagem da electrcidade. isto se calhar depende da constituição da pessoa...e da massa muscular e/ou gordura. e portanto menos amperagem a provocar danos.

----------


## António Vitor

> Vitor
> 
> Por vidro da resistência partido ou fio descarnado?
> Numa delas tinha a mão dentro do àqua e não senti rigorosamente nada.
> 
> Jorge Neves


A água salgada conduz corrente, mas julgo que não é o mesmo que meter a mão no fio.

foi a resina entre o fio e a parte plástica da bomba, que impede a água de entrar na parte eléctrica....
esta resina descolou do fio...

ou seja estava bem colada á caixa, mas porque o fio era de um material manhoso descolou.
até houve recolhas de koraleas, embora não tivessem recolhido o meu modelo...
dão o fabrico aos chineses e depois tramam-se.

----------


## António Vitor

Electric shock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

tive foi uma grande sorte, bastava que a corrente tivesse tido outros caminhos.
OS caminhos se calhar são aleatórios, mas porque tinha o pé direito mais molhado, e porque usei a mão direita, a corrente deve ter tido apenas a preferencia do lado direito, e o coração e o lado esquerdo funcionava como se nada fosse.
foi uma questão de sorte.
se fosse canhoto, já não estava aqui a escrever.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> foi a resina entre o fio e a parte plástica da bomba, que impede a água de entrar na parte eléctrica....
> esta resina descolou do fio...


[QUOTE=António Vitor;
OS caminhos se calhar são aleatórios, mas porque tinha o pé direito mais molhado, [/QUOTE]

 :Olá:  Vitor

Ok...está esplicado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------

